# Opinions on life in Northern Cyprus?



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

As you could read in my introduction topic, I am a native Belgian who lost his heart to the Middle East and hoping to relocate back to the M.E. as soon as employment opportunity in the right place arises. I have lived in Turkey and liked it in every possible way, both the people, the culture and the surroundings.

I would love to relocate back to Turkey but since working permits can be a tricky one (especially for non university graduates) I do look into other options in the Middle East also. I was wondering if anyone could tell me about Northern Cyprus. I thought about it a few times because in theory you'd expect it to be a lot like Turkey in terms of culture and atmosphere, so in theory I should love it. But that is just the theory and not necessary actually true. I have many friends in Turkey but none of them has a lot of experience or insight in life in Northern Cyprus, and I find information on life in the TRNC generally difficult to find.

So can anyone tell me...
- how is life in North Cyprus? Is it distinctively Turkish, is it a lot like Turkey in terms of culture or would you say it is still quite different from mainland Turkey?
- is it relatively easy to apply for jobs from a distance or is employment a really tough call? I speak 4 languages (incl. English, French, German) but my Turkish is limited to some expressions and very common terms. During my time when I lived in Turkey I worked in a company with a lot of expats and so with colleagues and friends alike I always spoke my native language or English  Is there any work available for multilinguals without university degree and who still have a lot of improving to do on their Turkish skills? How can one find jobs in the TRNC while not living on the island? (travelling for applications is financially a bit risky, since relocating alone is relatively expensive. I would prefer to at least make the first contacts already before considering a jobhunting travel)
- and short yet important question: would you advise against Northern Cyprus alltogether or is it distinctively Turkish and thus a good alternative for people who already fell in love with Turkey itself?



Tesekkurler for any help


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

gerrit said:


> As you could read in my introduction topic, I am a native Belgian who lost his heart to the Middle East and hoping to relocate back to the M.E. as soon as employment opportunity in the right place arises. I have lived in Turkey and liked it in every possible way, both the people, the culture and the surroundings.
> 
> I would love to relocate back to Turkey but since working permits can be a tricky one (especially for non university graduates) I do look into other options in the Middle East also. I was wondering if anyone could tell me about Northern Cyprus. I thought about it a few times because in theory you'd expect it to be a lot like Turkey in terms of culture and atmosphere, so in theory I should love it. But that is just the theory and not necessary actually true. I have many friends in Turkey but none of them has a lot of experience or insight in life in Northern Cyprus, and I find information on life in the TRNC generally difficult to find.
> 
> ...


If you do go to Northern Turkey I would strongly advise that you are not tempted to buy a property no matter how cheap they seem there.
There is plenty of information about the problems of buying in Northern Cyprus.

Take a look at this article

Occupied Area - Properties - Home Page

There is of course a simliarity between Northern Cyprus and Turkey as the illegal TROC government shipped thosuands and thousands of Turks across from the poor areas of Turkey despite being warned not to by the international community.
It is these illegal turks who are occupying Greek Cypriot lands and houses but it is their infuence which will also give the North a much more Turkish personality now.
I don't know what the situation is regarding work but I do know that the general infrastructure is very poor..
As I said, if you decided to give it a try stick to renting then if it dosnt work out you can leave easily.


Veronica


----------



## lakelander (Mar 31, 2009)

Veronica said:


> If you do go to Northern Turkey I would strongly advise that you are not tempted to buy a property no matter how cheap they seem there.
> There is plenty of information about the problems of buying in Northern Cyprus.
> 
> Take a look at this article
> ...


Good advice Veronica.

Having read the information available on this forum I really don't know why any expat would even consider buying property in Northern Cyprus.

No matter how cheap it just doesn't seem worth the risk.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Veronica said:


> If you do go to Northern Turkey I would strongly advise that you are not tempted to buy a property no matter how cheap they seem there.
> There is plenty of information about the problems of buying in Northern Cyprus.
> 
> 
> Veronica


Friends of mine bought property off a bloke in a bar because it was dirt cheap and their legal work was done by his mate who was not a solicitor. They are now regretting it big time!

I would like to add another warning to Veronica's. If you are crossing back into Southern Cyprus after visiting Northern Cyprus do be aware that the 'duty-free' allowances are different because The Republic regards the North as being occupied. Other friends had 600 cigarettes confiscated because they didn't realise!


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

BabsM said:


> Friends of mine bought property off a bloke in a bar because it was dirt cheap and their legal work was done by his mate who was not a solicitor. They are now regretting it big time!
> 
> I would like to add another warning to Veronica's. If you are crossing back into Southern Cyprus after visiting Northern Cyprus do be aware that the 'duty-free' allowances are different because The Republic regards the North as being occupied. Other friends had 600 cigarettes confiscated because they didn't realise!


I am not considering buying any property, only renting. That is, should I make the leap.

I basically lived in Turkey and enjoyed it incredibly much, and miss it more and more. Returning to Turkey isn't that easy though since the economical crisis has hit the country as well and working permits aren't easy to get for non-uni graduates, hence why I was wondering if the TRNC wasn't a good alternative. I read on numerous sources they do welcome expats and encourage emigration to Northern Cyprus, so I figure it may be easier to get a job in N.Cyprus than in Turkey proper. Just not sure where to start looking for that? 

If I would be offered a job there and decide to make the move, it would be renting. I don't really have the finances for buying a property, nor the interest to do so. Renting would do fine for me  It is merely the question how to find a job there? Where to start looking? And is it indeed easier to get into TRNC than other Middle Eastern countries (including Turkey proper) as I read and hear so often, or is that a fairytale that jobs are plenty in Northern Cyprus? I would mainly be interested in administrative work, but would also consider giving working in a hotel or so a try. No hand labour such as plumbing or so (not because I find that uninteresting whatsoever, but because I know my qualities are mainly my language skills and customer interaction rather than being handy enough for other types of labour)


----------

